# My Halloween Artwork



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello fiends,

I've finished my latest pieces of artwork. One is a painting of my house and the other is a portrait of me. I hope you all enjoy them. If you have any questions, suggestions, or ideas for new paintings, just post it.

the Master


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Vivid colors!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice bold strokes!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're one scary looking dude


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> You're one scary looking dude


And that's why you'll fit right in around here. I have a house just like yours. Upkeep can keep you broke. Nice pictures.


----------



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you fellow fiend!


----------



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow! Vivid colors!


Thank you fellow fiend! :jol:


----------



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

scareme said:


> And that's why you'll fit right in around here. I have a house just like yours. Upkeep can keep you broke. Nice pictures.


Thank you for welcoming me here! :jol:


----------



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

Hairazor said:


> Nice bold strokes!


Thank you:jol:


----------



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> You're one scary looking dude


Why thank you. I try to keep an ominous look...


----------

